

-2000 lines of code - g-garron
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/uc1hy/2000_lines_of_code/

======
ColinWright
The HN discussion from yesterday is much, much more enlightening, interesting,
and informed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4040082>

 _Added in edit: Cool - a downvote for pointing out that the HN audience has
provided a better commentary than the Reddit audience. Love it. Thanks. Can
you provide a rationale for the downvote?_

